# Stage 3 turbo kit from c2 motorsports...



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

So I was looking at this, and im considering getting it...

3 questions that instantly pop up are

1) how much will this reduce the engine life..... since i dont see anything in the kit about forged pistons, cams etc....

2) in regards to question 1..... will the car produce 350 horses on stock pistons?? can they handle it??????
i dont see any upgraded vital parts for the engine, to last the excess stress put on the engine....

http://www.c2motorsports.com/index....tegory_id=161&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=58


3) has anyone installed this on their 2.5? ... any feedback?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

pennsydubbin is upgrading his turbo rabbit to a stage 3 as we speak. im sure he can chime in. the stage 3 kit comes with a headspacer to make the compression 9:1, instead of getting low comp. pistons or connecting rods.


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> pennsydubbin is upgrading his turbo rabbit to a stage 3 as we speak. im sure he can chime in. the stage 3 kit comes with a headspacer to make the compression 9:1, instead of getting low comp. pistons or connecting rods.


cool, so this means the engine will last just as long?


but i still dont understand how spacers would reduce the effects of higher power out put on the engine parts... :">

sorry imma noob and would love to know everything, before i start violating my lil baby's heart, and then making her run hard on the track!!


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

vwjetta252006 said:


> cool, so this means the engine will last just as long?
> 
> 
> but i still dont understand how spacers would reduce the effects of higher power out put on the engine parts... :">
> ...


i just did a search http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3111356-head-spacers-vs.-low-compression-pistons

and ppl recommend low compression pistons etc over headspacers...

does anyone know a good place, parts to order forged engine parts for the conversion for our engines?


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

vwjetta252006 said:


> i just did a search http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3111356-head-spacers-vs.-low-compression-pistons
> 
> and ppl recommend low compression pistons etc over headspacers...
> 
> does anyone know a good place, parts to order forged engine parts for the conversion for our engines?


integrated engineering
http://www.intengineering.com/

You will also want to upgrade your clutch (assuming manual)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...wheel-and-Clutch-kits-Shipped-Ground-Lower-48


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

mldouthi said:


> integrated engineering
> http://www.intengineering.com/
> 
> You will also want to upgrade your clutch (assuming manual)
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...wheel-and-Clutch-kits-Shipped-Ground-Lower-48


Thank you good sir.......

lol what if its the automatic with tip tronics? :laugh:


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

vwjetta252006 said:


> Thank you good sir.......
> 
> lol what if its the automatic with tip tronics? :laugh:


Im not the one to answer that question. Im pretty sure I have read that an auto doesnt like the power from a turbo. But dont hold me to that.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

vwjetta252006 said:


> Thank you good sir.......
> 
> lol what if its the automatic with tip tronics? :laugh:


There isn't much good evidence on that topic. From what I've read, one tranny started slipping at stage 2 and 3-4 others have held up fine at stages 2 and 3. I have a stage 3 kit waiting to go on my 6at Rabbit (waiting for a software solution), but I will be doing a torque converter and valve body upgrade at time if install.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

yes that's right, i'm in the process of going from stage 2 to stage 3. I haven't really researched the topic before of the head spacers vs low compression pistons. I have friends using them on their VRT's without a problem boostin' 16psi daily. C2 or someone will see this soon to answer.

I found this thread while doing a quick search 
http://forums.triplezoom.com/showthread.php?2712927-Low-Compression-Pistons-vs.-Headgasket-Spacer

C2's stage 3 rabbit has never had any problems with it from what I know and also there is someone out there running the stage 3 for awhile now - don't now who it is though.

Either way, the head spacer will do what I want to get out of the car. It all depends on how far you want to take the engine. I've mention this before, but my car is plenty fast just stage 2 and i'm sure other ppl who have turbo'd this engine can agree with me. The problem is, whenever you do something it always seems like you want more power then :laugh: The head spacer and SRI paired with everything else I just bought for the car should make if possible and safe for the car to be making 350 whp. That's 100 more whp than the car currently is making 

sure, I guess I could have bought pistons and rods and built the engine that way, but I don't see any more power upgrades in the future for this car. There are some people out there that now have built motors, but this is my daily driver, not a project car or a race car. I will be completely happy with this new power.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

regardless of the op wanting to go stage 3... i'm just going to say dont bother.... an automatic? really at the point it's just a waste...

i've said this a million times... start with a good foundation then build a nice car from that! dont think your little chicktronic will handle the power. considering there are as far as i know around 4 different turbo autos and out of those i believe 2 have nearly blown and one guy has completely removed the turbo from his car...

it is reliable to an extent... but don't even begin thinking stage 3 until AFTER you get yourself a manual transmission


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm interested in knowing the reliability as well... I drive 80-90 miles a day and I was thinking about what kind of reliability would come out of a stage 1 for my daily driver. Anyone daily just a stage 1 or 2 turbo kit? (sorry don't mean to jack your thread) :beer:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I daily my stage 2 without issue. No problems at all besides upgrading the clutch and flywheel to tolerate the boost. That and brakes are Porsche boxster calipers. Bigger exhaust and cat less down pipe. All is perfectly well. I might admit i'm a little heavy in the throttle but it can handle it all day long.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> regardless of the op wanting to go stage 3... i'm just going to say dont bother.... an automatic? really at the point it's just a waste...
> 
> i've said this a million times... start with a good foundation then build a nice car from that! dont think your little chicktronic will handle the power. considering there are as far as i know around 4 different turbo autos and out of those i believe 2 have nearly blown and one guy has completely removed the turbo from his car...
> 
> it is reliable to an extent... but don't even begin thinking stage 3 until AFTER you get yourself a manual transmission


Thanks.......... will keep that in mind... what about with stage 1/2 ?

also having stick in toronto, during rush hour.. a piss off and a half...


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Stage 2 can be done, but most people will have something to say about it being pointless...however I know 1 person with an auto and he made good power out of it. He doesn't quite daily it though. I've also seen another member take his turbo out because he continued to get slip in his torque converter.some times it's a gamble. If you're willing to take the chance, it could reward you or burn you

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Wooshio (Apr 23, 2012)

vwjetta252006 said:


> Thanks.......... will keep that in mind... what about with stage 1/2 ?
> 
> also having stick in toronto, during rush hour.. a piss off and a half...


I really don't see why you shouldn't be just fine with stage 1 on automatic, I belive it's the same one VW has used in significantly faster cars. I plan on going stage 1 my self when something for MKVI's is out and leaving it at that as well.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

You oughta be ok with a simple stage 1 set up.but I'd recommend at least a passat side mount for safety measures

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Senor Sneaky (Jun 4, 2011)

quick highjack but why do it matter that its an automatic? Like whats the downside to putting a turbo into an auto?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

An automatic transmission has a torque converter.no clutch.it can't handle the power the turbo makes so it slips and fails.my factory clutch couldn't even handle low boost.so since you can't easily upgrade a torque converter like you can a clutch and flywheel...it's a waste. Level10 claimed to make a tc for the 5 speed.but no body ever got one nor did they ever actually confirm it was correct.
My new clutch can handle over 400% of the factory level. You can't get that from an automatic...
Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Among many other issues automatics have they aren't very strong and eventually fail. The OEM 5 speed is not exactly bullet proof either, but it can be modified at least to help

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Senor Sneaky (Jun 4, 2011)

Okay thanks for the info! Good news is I guess I'm gonna have to convert to a manual in the future now


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Senor Sneaky said:


> Okay thanks for the info! Good news is I guess I'm gonna have to convert to a manual in the future now


Excellent idea! You'll never regret that decision

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Among many other issues automatics have they aren't very strong and eventually fail. The OEM 5 speed is not exactly bullet proof either, but it can be modified at least to help
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


 Lol ahhhhhh im actually thinking of trading my 06 for a 2010....... and was about to say hmmmmmmm what if i go with a manual tranny when i saw this!! ahhhhh ( the pain of wanting our 2.5s to go faster.......... 

I dont want to get the 2.0T version..... cuz i know they have drive belts........ instead of our 2.5s which have drive chains.. so we save around $1000 for the belt.......... 
I just wonder if the 2.5s from 05.5-2007s, and the newwer 2.5s from 2008-2010, which continued to the 2012s still use timing belt chains..?


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

All 2.5s are timing chains. The 07s and older are prone to premature failure though.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

But newer 2.5 motors aren't nearly as easy to modify.we're only at the beginning of cracking the newer cars ecu's i'm fairly certain that no body has completed an 09 and up turbo yet... 

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i think brabbit had a running turbo rabbit for a while which he is now rebuilding.(the R&D vehicle for 2009 software) but it is true that the 09's and up have less aftermarket support. and the mkvi are even harder to get parts for. only thing thats really different are the MAP sensors 
2008 seems to be the perfect balance between premature failure and aftermarket support.


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

nickbeezy said:


> i think brabbit had a running turbo rabbit for a while which he is now rebuilding.(the R&D vehicle for 2009 software) but it is true that the 09's and up have less aftermarket support. and the mkvi are even harder to get parts for. only thing thats really different are the MAP sensors
> 2008 seems to be the perfect balance between premature failure and aftermarket support.


 Im OK with this at the time being thou... i have a warranty to get through  

i do think a stage 1 turbo would be great for my mk6 golf, it would definitly make my commute to work much more fun. if that doesn't happen, then i would be dissapointed


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> i think brabbit had a running turbo rabbit for a while which he is now rebuilding.(the R&D vehicle for 2009 software) but it is true that the 09's and up have less aftermarket support. and the mkvi are even harder to get parts for. only thing thats really different are the MAP sensors
> 2008 seems to be the perfect balance between premature failure and aftermarket support.


 ahhahha sweet........ i just got my 2008!! )


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

vwjetta252006 said:


> ahhahha sweet........ i just got my 2008!! )


Then you're in luck...and you can do this without any issues









Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

How about some more inspiration?








Yes indeed that is the VW key inside the turbo inlet









Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Then you're in luck...and you can do this without any issues
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you mind if i put my................ inside that engine??? :laugh:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah I mind!
But you can use multiple tools in the bay lol

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------

